# It's all on Chas now....



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

*It's all built now....*

At least that's what the dealer from whom I bought the 595 said. Since he didn't have the 595 of my choice in stock, he had to order it from Look USA. He said that he was told that Look guaranteed that Chas would drive the frame to the LBS to make sure they had it in under 24 hours and that he would then pay for the charter flight to deliver the frame to moi that same day.

Chas is one hell of a guy, ain't he?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Godspeed, Chas.


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

Chas, if the guys in Melbourne, Australia, dont have a small proteam ultra in stock , how about get one from the states for me. Jump on a plane fly to Sydney and deliver it for me. We will put you up for the weekend and take you out for a VB's . That would be first class customer service.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

brett said:



> Chas, if the guys in Melbourne, Australia, dont have a small proteam ultra in stock , how about get one from the states for me. Jump on a plane fly to Sydney and deliver it for me. We will put you up for the weekend and take you out for a VB's . That would be first class customer service.


I'll be Chas loves vegemite.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

You bought a 595?

You're as smart as I always thought you were.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

terry b said:


> You bought a 595?
> 
> You're as smart as I always thought you were.


Hey now: don't go creating high expectations of me.

Yup, I did. I finally gave up hope that Look was going to produce a clear coated, no black paint, 595 w/ dark gray ghost graphics, and so I ordered an '08 black Origin--and it's even my size--from Bicycle John's. I briefly toyed with the idea of waiting to get a Mondrian flavored 586 but:
I like the looks of the 595 better.
I've never ridden a 586.
I would never be able to wait until June to get one.
I'm a black man.
Of course, I'm stuck waiting right now. Worse than waiting is having new bits and pieces arrive and not being able to put them on a new frame. To assuage my new bike impatience, I'm doubling my ogling and frottage efforts toward the women on campus.

FYI, your blog is on my list of things to read, but unfortunately, over the last 4 years, I've yet to be able to read anything on the list of things I want to read. It seems these grad school profs actually expect their students and research assistants to actually put effort into their work and academics. What's up with that, eh?

BTW, is it as windy in Albuquerque as it has been in Tucson for the last month? I can't remember the last time I saw single digit wind speeds.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Frickin' wind has been brutal here this past month. 30, 40, 50 MPH off and on. Today though was only a bit breezy, which was good because it was my first time back on a bike since the middle of March.

I'm going to let you in on a little 595 secret - it's one of the best bikes I have ever ridden. Including all those fancy custom jobbies I spend time on. If mrs. terryb told me I could only keep 3, one of them would be my 595. You made a wise choice.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

+1 on that!

The 595 is very compliant and feels like an extension of the body. Silky smooth and fast. I can say it is a better ride than my Pinarello Prince Carbon however the Prince does feel faster for a given effort. The Prince is stiffer and reminds you that you are riding a racing machine. I prefer to ride the 595 most days.





terry b said:


> Frickin' wind has been brutal here this past month. 30, 40, 50 MPH off and on. Today though was only a bit breezy, which was good because it was my first time back on a bike since the middle of March.
> 
> I'm going to let you in on a little 595 secret - it's one of the best bikes I have ever ridden. Including all those fancy custom jobbies I spend time on. If mrs. terryb told me I could only keep 3, one of them would be my 595. You made a wise choice.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, I'm damned chuffed that it's on its way. The dealer, today, said they're FedEx'ing it to me on Monday, which means I'll likely have it on Tuesday or Wednesday, since the dealer is only 4-500 miles away. With some strategic procrastination on or neglect of some of my responsibilities, I should have the frame built up by Friday, or so.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Pics or it didnt happen  Its worth the wait...


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> Pics or it didnt happen  Its worth the wait...


Well, since it ain't here yet, do you want pictures of the email confirming the FedEx shipment?

I will take piccies of the Moots Compact, Reynolds fork, pink CK headset, and AX Lightness Daedalus SP that are going up for sale. Will that help?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Alright, the frame showed up today, and it's now in my workstand. All I can say is wawaweewa! Very nice. So nice looking that I made sexy time with myself 3 times. Moots who? Unfortunately, I can't start the build until Friday. I have an all-nighter ahead, with M. Fourier and M. Bessel, as well as their friends, Huygens, Fresnel, and Fraunhofer. Tomorrow is likely the last ride on the Moots.

I will, eventually tonight, post photographic evidence.


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

Waiting....


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Quick, dirty, with no effort paid to good photographic technique:


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, Congratulations. Would like to see the final build..


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW. New silver paint. That is [email protected]$$. Have fun on Friday.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*She Likes It*

That frame is so beautiful it brought a smile to the face of that little girl looking at it in the background. Enjoy.



Forrest Root said:


> Quick, dirty, with no effort paid to good photographic technique:


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats Forrest - mine will be here next month - exact colour too! What components are you going to go for? What size is it anyway?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

toonraid said:


> Congrats Forrest - mine will be here next month - exact colour too! What components are you going to go for? What size is it anyway?


Pretty much all of the components off of my Moots:

-Campy Record w/ UT CT Record cranks
-Jagwire Racer cables & housings
-Speedplay X/2 pedals
-SSM Rever saddle
-Custom Ruegamer bar/stem combo
-Black Fizik bar tape
-Black SwissStop brake pads
-LEW VT-1 wheels
-Extralite Alien QR's
-KMC X10SL chain.

It's got a whole lot of black goin' on.

The frame's an XL, BTW.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I went for the next size up XXL - still undecided on the wheels pondering between tubs v clincher Shamal Ultra's in Titanium.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

It's built, and as soon as the magic hour (....er....for light) arrives, I'll take photos. Built, the whole tamale weighs 14.1 lbs, not too shabby for an XL. Be forewarned: the bike is devastatingly sexy, very much scratch-and-stiff centerfold (_Thank you, Larry Flynt: you are a god among men!_) material.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

At last: the pictures.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats dude! That is one sick build!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiice .... pretty light too - how much do the wheels weigh?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Stop the madness with these killer 595 builds!

Great build!


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

:yikes: :crazy: :eek6: :yesnod: :thumbsup:


Sooooo.... Ridden it much yet? Initial impressions?





.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

toonraid said:


> Niiiiiiiiice .... pretty light too - how much do the wheels weigh?


A few hairs under 880g.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW that's light. Where is the ride report then?


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

god damn that is one sexy looking bike, it looks fast in your front yard.


----------



## Adjudic8r (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice!!! I just love how Look integrates its logo into the frame. Enjoy the ride. My 586 climbs like a dream.


----------

